# Laparolscopy, lysis of adh + drainage of endometrioma



## cynannthomas (Jul 6, 2009)

I am trying to code a laparoscopy w/lysis of adhesions, drainage of left ovarian endometrioma & partial left salpingectomy.  Any ideas on how to code all of this?  Thanks!


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Aug 2, 2013)

*58661*

CPT code: 58661


----------

